# Logo lifted after wash, how can I fix it now?



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! I printed about 3 dozen shirts with not enough pressure and now the designs are lifting. Fortunately it's just a simple box logo in black but I need advice on what I can do now to stop them from lifting & give to customers. I repressed some using a teflon sheet but when I washed it still lifted. I pressed 1 using wax paper & that pulled the color off. What can I do next? I have to give to customers on Monday  

Any help now is appreciated, thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I have never happen to me although I would think it has to do with 2 possibilities. Either not enough pressure, in which I remind you do not over tighten with pressure of you will in fact break the press. The 2nd possibility is that your heat temp isn't high enough. If your press is reading 350-375 you might want to check the temp with a temp gun. It may be not providing the heat is showing that it is and possible to have cold spots in the element. If you are able to post up pictures then it would help. Also what is the brand of the press? Not sure if understood correctly, but if you already washed all the shirts, it would only make sense that the transfers won't stick back anymore if you repress them. Providing a bit more details would help. Sounds horrible but unless you have more transfers, you may be able to spot gun solution and wet the back of the transfer until it peels off and let dry then repress a new transfer. Its always best to run a test print, never know when a heat press can give out. Im most certain its the temp, because with pressure you can tell when pressing if you can barely clamp it, then its too high in pressure. You want to be able to clamp with ease, but not too easily.


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Willie. I have solved the issue to print the next batch but I am asking for help with the batch that was already printed. I need to save them, 3 dozen! I didn't wash them all, I tested just a few.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Please provide the settings you are using. Temp. describe your pressure etc? Theres not other way to assist in saving the batch without it. Most of us here know, how you feel and what your going through. It's part of the industry. What did you do different on the second batch than what you did on the first?


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I think there is some confusion, I know why it happened, the pressure & time was not enough. My question is now how to fix what I already pressed... not how to not let it happen again. 

Is there something to put over the design & repress it so it sets? Teflon didn't work, it still lifted after a wash. Is there another solution? I can not peel off the logo & press a new logo, some of it has set in just the edges are lifting.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you repressed again to see if it will stick using proper pressure and heat temp?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm probably too late but I don't believe you can save them. Once the ink cures, you are done, they are either stuck or not. I've never had any luck making something stick that failed the first time. Very important you test after the first pressing to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

momomc - sorry to hear of your issue. Im not sure if you can fix these after the fact... however for the ones that have not been washed... I would try using craft paper... and dont forget to compensate for the paper... especially if you are going to use teflon paper. For example if your print requires 300 degrees at 10 seconds... you cant press the design with craft paper at the same settings. The craft paper will take time to heat up and transfer the heat down to the image. Craft paper takes less time. So I would add a few degrees and a few extra seconds on 1 shirt. try washing that and see if it holds up. Hopefully that will work for you.


----------

